# Felted Blue flower



## dart (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't use patterns much and have not really written one before, so bear with me. 

size 10 dpns, I use a set i made that is 7 ins. long and has 8 needles

wool dk weight, I used Ella Rae, dont remember color name

On 0ne DPN ,cast on 1 stitch for each of the desired petals, usually 5-7, leaving a 6-8 inch tail. 

row 1. knit in front and back of each stitch. 10-14 stitches 

row 2. turn over and using the rest of dpns, *Purl 1, Make 1,Purl 1* on each needle, 3 stitches on each needle. ( if you dont have that many needles ,put 3 stitches, PM, 3 stitches as needed.

row 3. turn over and join to work in the round. Place marker and Knit around.

row 4. knit F&back of first stitch, K1, KFB of last stitch. 5 stitches on each needle or section.

row 5. Knit FB of first stitch, knit 3, KF&B of last stitch on that needle or section, around. 7 stitches on each needle or section. 

remaining rows, Working back and forth in short rows one needle at a time, Knit 2 tog, knit to end of that needle. Turn work and on same needle, purl 2 together, purl to the end of row. Continue in that manner til you have 2 stitches on that needle, cast of the 2 stitches together and cut yarn. Repeat this process for each DPN, or section. 

Use original tail and a yarn needle to close up the center, and then make an X across the center so that it can come out in the wash. Weave in the tails at the tip of each leaf, remember this will get felted, so in and out 2-3 times is fine, in any direction . 

Felt in Washing machine, I just threw it in with my jeans, I ran it twice, as I knew i was going to bead it later, I wanted to make sure it was a firm fabric. lay flat or shape and allow to dry completely, shave off the fuzz if necessary. 

Embellish as desired. I used 2 rows of reverse button hole stitch and embroider floss around each petal. I also added a dozen or so beads in flower center, and the twig shapes on the leaves. these are stitched directly through the felted petals using a beading needle and beading thread. 
any questions please let me know.


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks for the pattern, lovely!!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Dart, I have never felted before and so want to try. This flower is just beautiful and elegant. Would this be a good pattern to try for ones first felting project?


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

I think I will try this too. Thank you for pattern it is lovely.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, it's just what I needed to embellish a new purse.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Very pretty. I would like to try your pattern but am unsure about the 2 rows of reverse buttonhole stitch. Do you work the 2nd row into edge of the first row?


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern! It looks GREAT!


----------



## dart (Jul 6, 2011)

thank you all, for all the kind words. Connie, yes the second row of reverse button hole stitch is worked directly into the first row. I actually stitch right between the "knots" formed by the first row. You can actually make a whole project with that stitch, it was originally used for lace making. I will have to post a picture of something made from that stitch. Please let me know how the pattern works out.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you-it looks lovely, and will add this to the ever growing- to do list LOL


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you soooo much for sharing. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for the flower pattern, I am definitely going to give this one try.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. It's beautiful.


----------

